# Do all Reserve Regiments get issued CADPAT Uniforms?



## Deleted member 44947 (18 Jun 2013)

Hey, 

I just finished my interview today with the Essex and Kent Scottish Regiment and I am wondering, would I be issued a CADPAT Uniform Kit along side the Tartan and everything else? And during parades, would we be wearing the Tartan or CADPAT? 
I have been the the Armour multiple times and I have never seen anyone in the Tartan of the EKSR, only in CADPAT. Even the 2LT who interviewed me was in CADPAT.

I am not sure if this got asked before, but I am just curious about it.


----------



## JorgSlice (18 Jun 2013)

The kilts are for the dress uniforms.

CADPAT is the CAnadian Disruptive PATtern, the combat uniform that is issued to all members of the Canadian Forces.

You answered your own question really.


----------



## Deleted member 44947 (18 Jun 2013)

Oh I did indeed. Didn't even realize that. 

I heard that the Kilt is worn for Ceremonial Parades and Events (Queen coming to Canada, ETC). Other than that, the CADPAT is worn it seems like. And I just searched and found a bunch of threads from YEARS ago.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jun 2013)

Seaon09 said:
			
		

> Oh I did indeed. Didn't even realize that.
> 
> I heard that the Kilt is worn for Ceremonial Parades and Events (Queen coming to Canada, ETC). Other than that, the CADPAT is worn it seems like. And I just searched and found a bunch of threads from YEARS ago.



You heard right.
No reason to continue the thread.

---Staff---


----------

